# Capping ADA Aquasoil



## RossMartin (22 Sep 2013)

Just a quick question!

I have some ADA Aquasoil that has hardly been used in a spare tank. Is it ok to cap it and use it as a base substrate. I assume it is ok but just wanted to ask!

Thanks

Ross


----------



## Henk Marais (23 Sep 2013)

I am a noob, but my first tank setup 3 weeks ago was a nightmare.  I used secondhand aquasoil that I was blessed with, but it turned my water pitch black.  you could not see the scape with the lights on.  I redid it one week later and capped the aquasoil with 10mm of plain gravel (between 3 and 5mm pebbles).  It has worked great and my water is crystal clear and I have great groth.  I already had cut some of the plants back.


----------



## Yo-han (23 Sep 2013)

Aquasoil is very light and will end on top again. Best to top it off with some new aquasoil IME.


----------

